# Material used for names on back of varsity jackets



## jshhsr (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am somewhat new to this forum but I was wondering what type of material do they use to put on the back of letterman jackets for custom names. It is like a rigid stiff material that is sewn on. I have also seen this material sewn on and decorated hoodies and other sweatshirts and jackets. It is like the emblems that are put on uniforms that come from cintas and similar companies. 

Does anyone know what I am talking about and what I need to get started?

Sorry if it is already somewhere on this forum, but I looked around and couldn't find anything.

Thanks in advance,
Josh


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Chenille? Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If it looks like big fuzzy letters like the wool on a sheep, it's chenille lettering. If you mean the shiny lettering like on the front of baseball jerseys, that would be twill.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

Most popular for letterman jackets would be the chenille, or even more popular for names would be chain stitching. Dont usually see too much twill used on lettermans but widely popular for sports jerseys and sweatshirts. good luck


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

It could be twill, chenille & I've even see felt. In my area twill is the most popular. Contact Stahls Heat Press, Heat Transfer Material, Team Letters & Numbers | Stahls' ID


----------



## jshhsr (Aug 3, 2010)

Now that I know what's it called I have been doing some research on the internet and it is twill. Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## LogoSportswearMe (Sep 13, 2010)

It could be tackle twill or sewn on felt applique


----------



## jshhsr (Aug 3, 2010)

yea its tackle twill


----------

